# FDA 1 1/2" hose for moving honey



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I am looking for 1 1/2" FDA hose for moving honey from sump thru honey pump into storage tanks. 

Any suggestions as to what type of hose to use? My main problem is that I'm concerned about the pressure created by the pump.

What do some of you use?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I tryed that years ago. The hose eventually throbbed it's way over to the honey pump pully, developed a 1/2" hole, and squirted honey like a geyser all over the room. Probably lost two gallons before I reached the switch. I think I still have the hose if you want it. Don't remember where we bought it. The overall idea sounded good. I went back to all galvanized pipe (OH NO!!!). yes


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check w/ your local dairy supply company. They should have clear or translucent flexible hose.

You can also get stainless steel tubing from them.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

You have to be careful when getting hose for honey based on weight of the flow as well as pump pressure. I'd go with a reinforced -- braided, or filament covered -- beverage hose (winery supply companies often carry larger diameter hose). Lots of suppliers on-line.

MM


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

They actually sell schedule 40 flexible PVC pipe. Check with a local swimming pool builder to see if they stock it, or you can buy it online at: 
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/spaflex.html

Please note that I have never used ths company, just giving you a pointer to the product that I'm suggesting.


----------

